# Big Watches



## jaimzc (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm looking for some big watches, at reasonble prices. I'm also interested in ones that have a individual style to them (for instance the Seiko Bullhead Chrono). Can anyone make any recommendations?

Thanks,

James.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Rlt 4 43mm Â£249


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Poljot Aviator 45mm 'Big Flight' Â£80-100










When you say 'big' do you have a size in mind? there are loads at 40mm which some consider big, I like big watches myself but only consider 43mm + 'big'


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

How about a diver? 58mm case - about Â£100.00


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

dapper said:


> How about a diver? 58mm case - about Â£100.00
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Now thats big


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Or at 49mm excluding the crown & 67mm inc, plus 17mm deep, a bit more manageable then the Russian diver but a lot harder to find approx Â£240...

*Zeno EA-02, Euro Navy Canteen Diver, 21j Miyota.*


















On the wrist....










Or a little smaller at 47mm excluding the crown & 18mm deep ( Roy had some at Â£179) there`s....

*Citizen Eco-Drive Professional 300m Divers - BJ8050-59E*


















Or for a more simple classic look and again smaller at 45mm excluding the crown & 11mm deep at approx Â£350 there`s...

*Glycine Incursore, 17 Jewel Unitas 6497.*


















BTW Roy sells the Citizen on a rubber strap for Â£159 see his Citizen section here...

http://www.rltwatches.com/acatalog/Citizen.html


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Or at 49mm excluding the crown & 67mm inc, plus 17mm deep, a bit more manageable then the Russian diver but a lot harder to find approx Â£240...
> 
> *Zeno EA-02, Euro Navy Canteen Diver, 21j Miyota.*
> 
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Other possiblities could be....

One of these which Roy gets sometimes at present selling for Â£89 case size 44mm excluding crown & 14mm deep, he`s got a yellow dialed one in at the moment....

*Orient M-Force CEX04001DO 200M Diver, 21J Auto*


















or something `70`s, 46mm excluding crown 14mm deep, Roy has had them in before at not much more the Â£120.....

*Sorna `World Time` Chronograph, 17 jewel EB8420, 1970`s*


















Another possibility could be one of these which are like a poor mans RLT-4 at around Â£100, 44mm ex crown & 17mm deep also available with a black dial....

*Elysee 44mm, 21 Jewel Miyota 8200 Series*


















BTW welcome to the forum James


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Now thats big
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And supprisingly comfortable, on the right wrist, I wouldn`t dare wear it on the left, imagine if you fell over & put your hand down to break your fall *OUCH!!!*


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Invicta Ghost.

47mm at well under Â£100

http://www.crowleypix.com/Watches/Single/Ghost.jpg


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Now thats big
> ...


Something would have to give, I dont think it would be the watch


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Laco PVD or Steel - 46mm and around Â£230


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Anouther Laco Pic.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

And yet another Laco


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Glycine Lagunare - very nice watch indeed, another I used to own but sold







. Fantastic quality & a similar size to the Laco - 46mm in diameter minus the crowns (big screw down crown at 3, with another screw down crown at 4 which locks the bezel in place).

Price new is Â£395 I think but I'm pretty sure that discounts can be had


----------



## Smitty (Aug 31, 2005)

I'll second the Invicta Ghost. I paid Â£57 shipped. 47mm, nice bracelet for the price (solid links).Autowind. Here's my model 2299. There are a few varieties of this style if silver and blue aren't your thing.


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi all ,I have a perfect Glycine Incursore fitted on one of Roys Rlt flieger leather straps with box packing and original rubber divers strap included, I have not posted for a while as I have just moved house and changed girlfriends + internet provider!,.....seeing this thread on big watches I realised I just dont wear my Glycine anymore, this might seem a bit cheeky but I am offering it up for sale to an Rlt forum member to have first refusal rather than putting it on the bay, ...I know this is not the for sale section and I have never tried to sell anything on here before as I may seem to some one of those dealer types, I dont want to tread on any toes here Roy but 'onest guv I would like it to go to one of you guys out there or I will just keep it....please delete if I am totaly out of line, I am asking Â£300 +Â£5 for delivery


----------



## jaimzc (Sep 27, 2005)

thanks for so many replies guys, really giving me some options!

I really like both those Glycine ones, never really come across the brand before. Would someone mind giving me so background info?

James


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jaimzc said:


> thanks for so many replies guys, really giving me some options!
> 
> I really like both those Glycine ones, never really come across the brand before. Would someone mind giving me so background info?
> 
> ...


Check out Glycine`s website here....

http://www.glycine-watch.ch/

They are really nice watches well made & I can highly recommend them









I wish Roy sold them


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

.......Ok no interest as yet but ta for keeping it up !......

I think I got away with it .....


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Get one of these 48mm including crown and half the price of the others.

I have 3 and they are great ............google " Kienzle atlantis" and read the write up on these watches.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

USEDMODEL said:


> Get one of these 48mm including crown and half the price of the others.
> 
> I have 3 and they are great ............google " Kienzle atlantis" and read the write up on these watches.
> 
> ...


Nice case & interesting lugs on that Kienzle


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Smitty said:


> I'll second the Invicta Ghost. I paid Â£57 shipped. 47mm, nice bracelet for the price (solid links).Autowind. Here's my model 2299. There are a few varieties of this style if silver and blue aren't your thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful dial


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> Get one of these 48mm including crown and half the price of the others.
> 
> I have 3 and they are great ............google " Kienzle atlantis" and read the write up on these watches.
> 
> ...


Roy sells this, which uses a very similar case.....












> *Ollech & Wajs - XXL *
> 
> Movement : 17 Jewel Manual wind. ETA/Unitas Cal. 6497.
> 
> ...


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

...ooo I like the Kienzle ! very nice


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rodiow said:


> ...ooo I like the Kienzle ! very nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prefer your Glycine


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> Get one of these 48mm including crown and half the price of the others.
> 
> I have 3 and they are great ............google " Kienzle atlantis" and read the write up on these watches.
> 
> ...


Mac

Unitas 6497 Handwind movement

Cost about Â£180

Signed Kienzle movement.

Two colours black or white (black has two different dial combinations)

Also do an auto with an ETA 2824-2

Black PVD case

Blue dial

or one of these and Roy does sell these for Â£149

It's the OCEAN MASTER again a Unitas 6497 Handwind movement.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

They are a bargain









BTW the 6497/98 are my favourite movements & are IMHO perfect for big watches


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> They are a bargain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First produced by Auguste Reymond of Arsa fame, originally a pocket watch movement.

Good pedigree ..........................none of your mongrel stuff her
















BTW also my favourite movement and it makes a lovely sound when you wind it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > They are a bargain
> ...


True and an absolute pleasure to wind


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Mac your going to have to slow down and not reply when i'm editing ........i'm editor


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Working nights again so am wearing my `Night Duty` Watch
















*Glycine Incursore, 17 Jewel Unitas 6497.*


















For some reason that dial always looks more lemon then cream on this monitor then HAL`s at home


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Smitty said:


> I'll second the Invicta Ghost. I paid Â£57 shipped. 47mm, nice bracelet for the price (solid links).Autowind. Here's my model 2299. There are a few varieties of this style if silver and blue aren't your thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smitty, could you give your source please


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Another Unitas 6431 only 400 limited Edition









By Balmer


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

dapper said:


> Smitty said:
> 
> 
> > I'll second the Invicta Ghost. I paid Â£57 shipped. 47mm, nice bracelet for the price (solid links).Autowind. Here's my model 2299. There are a few varieties of this style if silver and blue aren't your thing.
> ...


Item 5046995317	on Ebay Â£64 + $20 postage


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Working nights again so am wearing my `Night Duty` Watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew Lemon was your favourite colour.

Its so they can see you coming down the corridors at night


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

USEDMODEL said:


> Roy does sell these for Â£149
> 
> It's the OCEAN MASTER again a Unitas 6497 Handwind movement.


I like the black face & arrow hour hand, but this is not on the RLT site - is it special order?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > USEDMODEL said:
> ...





> USEDMODEL
> 
> *`17 Jewel`*
> 
> ...





> mach 0.0013137
> 
> *`25 Jewel`*
> 
> ...


 Cheeky upstart


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

U BARSTEWARD























Want a






























No wondr it took so long to reply.

I'm just OLDER and WISER


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Working nights again so am wearing my `Night Duty` Watch
> ...


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

dapper said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > Roy does sell these for Â£149
> ...


Hi Dapper

They are in the Ollech & Wajs section ..........then OTHERS

Roy has black with normal hand but orange with the arrow hands.

If you ask Roy he may change the hands for you.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> UÂ BARSTEWARDÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apart from being a pacifist I won`t into a fight with an `Elderly` person























Older, certainly, Wiser?









Probably


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > USEDMODEL said:
> ...


I was going to suggest that before I was so rudely interupted


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

> Mac the BARSTEWARD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure your membership number is 601.

STAN told me it was 666


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

> I was going to suggest that before I was so rudely interupted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAD LOSER


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> > I was going to suggest that before I was so rudely interupted
> >
> >
> >
> ...


Hi gregor ............it's fun here ..............wait until Mac comes back.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > dapper said:
> ...


SORRY Mac


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> > Mac the BARSTEWARDÂ
> >
> >
> >
> ...


I was supposed to be 600, do a search for `600th Member` in `lifestyle & Entertainment`, Alex tried to ban me on my first day


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > > I was going to suggest that before I was so rudely interupted
> ...


Didn`t I warn you not to sniff RWC`s new fragrence









Anyway I must go and do my rounds now so night all it`s been fun


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > > Mac the BARSTEWARD
> ...


**** just read your first posts














short weren't they
















Are you sure your not one of these guys at auctions that buys everything and then hands them back at the end of the auction, and picks up a wage. Are you Roys partner or his gift from heaven................... SO MANY WATCHES FOR ONE SO YOUNG


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Did you find the OCEAN MASTER after Dapper?????


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

USEDMODEL said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > Smitty said:
> ...


Are you Smitty?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

USEDMODEL said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > USEDMODEL said:
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 31, 2005)

dapper said:


> Smitty said:
> 
> 
> > I'll second the Invicta Ghost. I paid Â£57 shipped. 47mm, nice bracelet for the price (solid links).Autowind. Here's my model 2299. There are a few varieties of this style if silver and blue aren't your thing.
> ...


I bought it from EDITED Shipping to the UK might be more though, if they even ship there.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Smitty said:


> Smitty, could you give your source please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought it from EDITED Shipping to the UK might be more though, if they even ship there.



←
​


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

I have the same Ghost paid $108.25 USD from my local Tournau. They know me there and gave me a very good discount.


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

Alpha Jumbo Automatic Black Dial

47mm inc crown, 53mm lug to lug, 26mm Strap. Minimal water resistance.

Around Â£30 delivered.

Hi to all, this is my first post so apologies if not posted pics correctly.



















Cheers

Richard


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome Mothman, Royal Oak without the price tag


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

As big watches go, I think these are the tastiest.


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm new to the world of watches so yet to learn about all the different makes and

models. but I suppose at least this ones branded and not sold as a fake.

I have read a some positive comments on other forums regarding the Alpha Brand so I have taken the plunge and ordered one of their watches. Prices are very competative so it will be interesting to see just how good or bad the quality is when received. Will try and post a reveiw at a later date.

Cheers

Richard


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Andy said:


> As big watches go, I think these are the tastiest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One for Alex I think


----------

